# Clay mitt at Halfrauds



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Has anybody tried one of these Farecla clay mitts from Halfrauds? Reasonable price.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...productId=1021399&categoryId=255233&langId=-1


----------



## alexharvey (May 16, 2013)

looks like the other clay mitts to me

must be all the same stuff


----------



## steve1975 (Oct 14, 2012)

iv heard good things about them but yet to take the plunge and buy one :thumb:


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought a clay mitt from my Autoglym rep and I rate them :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Need to get myself one of these.
Wasted so much clay dropping the stuff lol!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

jon-sri said:


> I bought a clay mitt from my Autoglym rep and I rate them :thumb:


How much did your Rep charge you backstrap?:thumb:


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

WannaBd said:


> How much did your Rep charge you backstrap?:thumb:


£30 but not the same as Halfords :thumb:


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

£12.99 I'll have to pick one up of this price! Wonder how they compare against the likes of the chemical guys and ADS clay cloths,


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

profoundoblu said:


> £12.99 I'll have to pick one up of this price! Wonder how they compare against the likes of the chemical guys and ADS clay cloths,


My thoughts exactly. Normally that bad a price to give it a whirl.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

chemical guys do a clay mitt


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

I've just reserved one at my local Halfords. For £13 it's worth a punt.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

justinio said:


> I've just reserved one at my local Halfords. For £13 it's worth a punt.


Me too now. Cheers Gleemspray for the heads up from another thread.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll see what you guys say then

Tbf I like g3 stuff soo


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Good find. I'm going to pick one up next time I'm near halfords. Great price too. I've used a cloth but not owned one. How long/ how many times could you use one?


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Good find. I'm going to pick one up next time I'm near halfords. Great price too. I've used a cloth but not owned one. How long/ how many times could you use one?


Well the packaging states up to 5 times longer than a clay bar:


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Just picked one up from Halfords. Apparently it's a new line and they only had 4 in the store I collected from.


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

good find,will defo get on to try


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

The clay surface does not look great tbh. It should be more ridged IMO. The ones I have tested that have not have a ridged surface have not been great. Let us know how you get on with it though


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

See my review of it here. Very impressed with it.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330602

Mini review of new Farecla G3 Body Prep Clay Mitt


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

Reserved one and went into my local Halfords and they couldn't find it! Will try later in the week.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

harmonic said:


> Reserved one and went into my local Halfords and they couldn't find it! Will try later in the week.


Now that's not a surprise


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

harmonic said:


> Reserved one and went into my local Halfords and they couldn't find it! Will try later in the week.


Did they look in the pull out drawer under the shelves? I went into my halfords for a quick look and they didn't have any on the shelves. Asked one of the staff to check whether they stock it and after a quick search on their computer, all 4 showing as in stock were in the drawer. I presume they're still figuring out where to place them as the shelves are cramped in my local. Didn't buy it but after reading Rabidracoon28's review, it's a very appealing purchase.


----------



## harmonic (Jan 28, 2014)

HITMANVW said:


> Did they look in the pull out drawer under the shelves? I went into my halfords for a quick look and they didn't have any on the shelves. Asked one of the staff to check whether they stock it and after a quick search on their computer, all 4 showing as in stock were in the drawer. I presume they're still figuring out where to place them as the shelves are cramped in my local. Didn't buy it but after reading Rabidracoon28's review, it's a very appealing purchase.


On the shelf, in the drawer, out the back and anywhere they could think of 
It looks like every store is showing 4 in stock and they'll catch up as they get deliveries this week.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

harmonic said:


> On the shelf, in the drawer, out the back and anywhere they could think of
> It looks like every store is showing 4 in stock and they'll catch up as they get deliveries this week.


Every store I've checked is showing 4 as well. My nearest ones an hour away so I wont be rushing through on the off chance without ringing them first. :thumb:
Mike


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Went to my local branch at lunch, after reserving one online last night.
They had no clue that I had even reserved one and didn't know such a product existed.

Walked around the store for a few minutes and found them hanging on the end of the karcher isle.










Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Picked mine up today from the Oldham branche. Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## alexjb (Feb 13, 2011)

Cheers for the info mate; just went and picked one up. Seems pretty good tbh!


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

alexjb said:


> Cheers for the info mate; just went and picked one up. Seems pretty good tbh!


I was initially sceptical but then very impressed ;-)


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

mattyh2013 said:


> Went to my local branch at lunch, after reserving one online last night.
> They had no clue that I had even reserved one and didn't know such a product existed.
> 
> Walked around the store for a few minutes and found them hanging on the end of the karcher isle.
> ...


 They do seem to have just appeared overnight and I very nearly walked past them and out of the store when I got mine the other day. Like the picture above, our local branch ( Altrincham ) just had them hanging up anonymously in a corner at the end of the car care product display without any point of sale advertising.

Was on my way out when I looked up and saw them and thought "Oh Helloooo..... "


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

I picked one up today from my local branch, look good quality. :thumb:

After ive used it I may splash the cash on a ADS one.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

How does it work though?What is the material that acts as the clay?:S


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

mr.t said:


> How does it work though?What is the material that acts as the clay?:S


No idea. Just feels rubbery mate. An advanced rubber polymer technology is how Farecla describe it.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Be interested to see how these perform as the chemical guys one is £44!!!


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

*A few questions about how to use this mitt.*

I have a few questions if anybody could help  im abit confused as im not sure if its abit more long winded process compared to normal clay method.This is what i think i need to do but im not entirely sure.

Normal clay with lube method i would:

1) Wash car 2bm - normal halfords mitt and zaino shampoo.
2) Rinse off with water
3) Spray lube onto panel
4) clay bar the car
5) rinse off
6) Job done.

Bilt hamber clay method i would:

1)wash car 2bm - normal halfords mitt and zaino shampoo
2)rinse car
3)while the car is wet, rub bh clay over car
4)rinse car again
5)job done?

Now.....The steps with g3 mitt i would do:

1) I Wash the car 2bm with my normal halfords mitt and zaino shampoo.
2) rinse off with water.
3) Empty bucket and refill AGAIN but this time with muc off shampoo(to act as the lube)
4) Dunk g3 mitt into this bucket, spread the muc off lube onto the car panel
5) Dunk again g3 mitt into the bucket, flip it onto the dark grey side and rub or glide on the car panel?
6)rinse off
7) job done?

Sorry for sounding a bit thick but If this is correct then isnt it moreof a faff because i have to wash the car 1st with my normal stuff and then refill the buckets with more shampoo(muc off lube) and technically wash the car again when im applying the muc off shampoo over the car again?

Can the g3 pink side of the mitt replace my current wash mitt?

Thanks guys.


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

1) If you are doing the 2BM thoroughly then the wash bucket should not have any dirt in it and therefore why not use the same solution as the lube for the mitt?

2) No - do not replace your normal wash mitt with the pink side. Its not designed for that purpose


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

shakey85 said:


> 1) If you are doing the 2BM thoroughly then the wash bucket should not have any dirt in it and therefore why not use the same solution as the lube for the mitt?
> 
> do you mean the zaino shampoo?i read somewhere it has to be something with no wax on it, theres been suggestions to use muc off shampoo (1.99 at scew fix nice and cheap).
> 
> 2) No - do not replace your normal wash mitt with the pink side. Its not designed for that purpose


thanks


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I used mine yesterday and was really impressed, I have an 06 plate car thats new to me and has never been clayed before. I washed the car and rinsed it off. Then I just re filled the bucket with warm water and shampoo with a squirt of snowfoam. Just used it like a wash mitt except you an hear and feel the mit pulling at the contaminants and I was really suprised at how loud it was. The mitt didn't drag or grab and rubbing it back and forth with light pressure the noise decreased and then ceased. Very suprised it got rid of it all, expected the mitt to be less efficient than clay but apparently not.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

harmonic said:


> Reserved one and went into my local Halfords and they couldn't find it!


They sound an awful lot like the staff at my local branch!


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

They're in the back! New release so not all stores have put them out yet. Was the same at my store. Asked for them to look in back and there they were.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Still got 5 hanging up in the aisle at my local.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Can't justify paying ridiculous prices for the chemical guys one, bought the farcela g3 clay mitt and its awesome, really easy and fast... and for the money, it does what it needs to do!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

mr.t said:


> Sorry for sounding a bit thick but If this is correct then isnt it moreof a faff because i have to wash the car 1st with my normal stuff and then refill the buckets with more shampoo(muc off lube) and technically wash the car again when im applying the muc off shampoo over the car again?
> 
> Can the g3 pink side of the mitt replace my current wash mitt?
> 
> Thanks guys.


The pink side isn't really a wash mitt as such, its more like a thick microfiber glove.

The other side of the mitt is covered in a finely mottled rubber surface. What it seems to need is some sort of soapy / slippery liquid between it and the paintwork to help it glide over the paintwork.

So you wash the car first, ( as you would do before any type of claying I guess ?), then dunk the clay mitt into your soapy / slippery liquid and then glide it lightly over the paintwork and you will feel the rubber stuff occasionally gripping at particles in the paintwork ( which I guess is how a clay bar feels when it finds embedded particles ? ).

I used AG Bodywork Shampoo and Conditioner mixed very slightly stronger than normal ( 3 capfuls in 10 litre bucket of water ) and it seemed to work just fine as a lube for the G3 Clay Mitt.

I also had AG Rapid detailer on standby as that is advertised as clay lube, but never felt it was really needed, the G3 Clay Mitt just glided along easily on a soapy wave with some very gentle vibration / grinding through the glove when it hit particles.

As soon as the grinding went away, I dunked the mitt and swirled it to release any trapped grit and then picked up some more soapy liquid and went onto a new patch of paintwork.

I hope that was OK, but it didn't feel like it was going wrong in any way and I cant see any subsequent blemishes.

The car paintwork really does now feel as smooth as glass all over.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I did exactly the same and got the same results. No marring on mine either and I wasn't being careful with mine as it needs some correction work anyway. It struggled with some tar spots but normal clay does. Best left to a tar remover.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

You said you used ag shampoo.
Ive got meg gold class and zaino shampoo. Ive been advised though to use something that has no wax though which means i would have to buy more stuff .
Ive been reccomended muc off.not sure what to think...


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

mr.t said:


> You said you used ag shampoo.
> Ive got meg gold class and zaino shampoo. Ive been advised though to use something that has no wax though which means i would have to buy more stuff .
> Ive been reccomended muc off.not sure what to think...


I used the AG Shampoo and Conditioner, which I think is pretty much the same type of product as Maguire's Gold Class Car Wash Shampoo and Conditioner.

I don't know if the "Conditioner" element in either is a problem with the G3 Clay Mitt, but it certainly didn't seem to affect mine in use.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

If i get another shampoo i might get muc off as its 1.99 and apparently hasnt got anything on it that could damage the clay side.

Im just not 100% sure still, if i use this method does it mean i have to wash the car 1st and then refill the bucket for a 2nd time with the muc off shampoo (acting as the lube) and go round the car for a 2nd time before doing the claying part?(therefor adding more time).


----------

